

Ask/Show HN: TSAKilt.com - jbail
http://tsakilt.com
Good idea or bad idea? Funny or not funny?<p>Wearing a kilt through the security screening process is a true social/political hack and I think really funny. If enough people did it, it would send a message. Plus, I think TSA employees would complain that they don't get paid enough to frisk a bunch of dudes in kilts.<p>Do I actually think people will do it? Not sure. But for $10 to buy the domain and a few hours hacking together a Shopify theme, we'll see I guess.<p>Also, on a legal front, can I use my modified Department of Homeland Security logo under the guise of parody?
======
jbail
Good idea or bad idea? Funny or not funny?

Wearing a kilt could be a true social/political hack. If enough people did it,
it would send a message. I think TSA employees would complain that they don't
get paid enough to hand search a bunch of dudes in kilts.

That said, do I think anyone would actually do it? Not sure.

Also on a legal front, can I use my modified Department of Homeland Security
logo under the guise of parody?

~~~
mikecane
You should be able to use the DHS logo any damn way you want other than for
the purposes of fraud or impersonation or fake recommendation. The FBI tried
Copyright with their logo and got nowhere:
<http://www.eff.org/press/mentions/2010/8/3> Parody is surely covered.

